# White LED reading lights



## schuster (May 6, 2001)

New Jersey Transit has a batch of new buses featuring airliner-style overhead instrument clusters over the seats.
These feature a call button, speaker, reading lamps and adjustable vents.
After looking at these bluish-white lights over several trips, it suddenly dawned on me: the bluish tinge is due to the fact that they are white LED's.
Indeed, each reading lamp bezel features an array of 12 white LED's. Amazing ... and on public transit, no less.


----------

